# Little things that make me Smile!



## Shero (Oct 18, 2021)

_"If you can find joy in the little things in life, you will never be unhappy."_


----------



## Shero (Oct 19, 2021)

A little angel sings one of my favorite songs


----------



## Shero (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## Shero (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## Shero (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 20, 2021)

Shero said:


>


awwww my home.....


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 20, 2021)

Reading the very funny and insightful posts on the Senior Forums.


----------



## Shero (Oct 21, 2021)

Poem by Robert Frost







Love one another by Kahlil Gibran







In my veins by Juan Martin Ridgeway


----------



## Shero (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 24, 2021)

Stella in her new “cat” bed.  She is always cold, except now she is warm as toast


----------



## Liberty (Oct 24, 2021)

Poems that rhyme make me smile:


----------



## Liberty (Oct 24, 2021)

Funny cartoons make me smile:


----------



## Liberty (Oct 24, 2021)

Our crazy cat's sleeping positions really make me smile@


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 24, 2021)

Shero said:


> Little things that make me Smile!


A warm fire in my wood stove.  Just had a couple so far this fall, but more are coming.


----------



## Jackie23 (Oct 24, 2021)

.....flowers in my yard, puppies and hearing about grandchildren's accomplishments.


----------



## fatboy (Oct 24, 2021)

watching my cat play.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 24, 2021)

My little dogs antics.


----------



## Shero (Oct 31, 2021)

I am smiling a lot today.......


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 9, 2021)

Shero said:


>


The fireflies remind me of when we were children and we'd get our empty bottles and try to catch them inside the bottles so they could light our way. Thanks for the memories!


----------



## Shero (Nov 10, 2021)

palides2021 said:


> The fireflies remind me of when we were children and we'd get our empty bottles and try to catch them inside the bottles so they could light our way. Thanks for the memories!


So glad you enjoyed it, for me, it is magical!


Fireflies in the Garden
By
Robert Frost

Here come real stars to fill the upper skies,
And here on earth come emulating flies,
That though they never equal stars in size,
(And they were never really stars at heart)


----------



## Shero (Nov 10, 2021)

The wonder of nature!


----------



## Shero (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## dseag2 (Nov 27, 2021)

Having my sweet cat, Andy, outside my bedroom door when I wake up each morning.  He is always there to greet me.  He follows me to various rugs in the house where he eventually settles on one, purrs and kneads his paws.  This is the perfect start to my day and makes me smile.


----------



## Shero (Nov 29, 2021)

I am having that Christmas feeling today. I love Christmas:


----------



## Shero (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## Shero (Dec 2, 2021)

This is for my hubby who makes me smile every day 







Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## WheatenLover (Dec 3, 2021)

Little things that make me smile are my favorite possessions: a green sugar bowl, a fluffy blanket, a little white stuffed terrier on wheels, my French steak knives (which cut everything easily and have colored handles and a little bee emblem),  My former small collection of Whirley plastic travel mugs, which I used to drink coffee from exclusively, until I found out the plastic was probably not safe for hot beverages. My Lands End sherpa-lined barn coat, which I wore for 20 years, way past it's prime. None of my favorite things are worth any money, and I don't know they will be my favorites until I see them.

Big things that make me smile (perhaps they are only big to me) are:  Robins returning in the spring to nest on my porch and pull worms out of the ground, violets dotting my yard, buds finally coming out on the trees, dancing in cloudbursts on hot days with my dog, my dog running through his tunnel and leaping into his oversized pool, a murder of crows chasing the hawk who tried to capture on of their own, walking in the woods and pastures behind my house, the piliated woodpecker who lives in my yard except in winter, blue jays eating the peanuts in shells I bought for the squirrels, finding a hollow in a tree, lying on my back on summer nights (with my dog) looking at the stars.

I don't live in that house any more, and when I did for 12 years, no one else in the family was interested in the nature surrounding us. That always puzzled me.


----------



## Shero (Dec 5, 2021)

I love your post Wheaten. Like you, I like to surround myself with things that give me pleasure and they do not have to cost a lot of money. I love nature and that is probably my greatest joy, to go off into the countryside and enjoy it. We have always tried to live close to a forest and also the sea. It was not easy to find the house we now live in, but we did it!


----------



## Shero (Dec 5, 2021)

Some favourite cakes for Christmas in French homes






I am going to make a yule log. It is a tradition!


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 5, 2021)

I can't help but smile when I see a happy Baby smile.


----------



## Shero (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 12, 2021)

Things that make me smile?
Little puppys
My wife of 65 years
My kids
Christmas time
Walking in my neighborhood and talking to people
My faith in God
My love for ice cream..vanilla preferred
My iPad and iPhone, the jokes and cartoons on them
Just about everything makes me smile except sickness and hateful people.


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## timoc (Dec 12, 2021)

A little thing that made me smile!​
*Watching a cat* walking along the top of a fence, no more than an inch wide. It's sense of balance was wonderful, and half way across, it stops and starts preening itself as though sitting on a chair on a porch. 
I love cats.


----------



## Shero (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## Shero (Dec 14, 2021)

’

Have a great day everyone


----------



## Shero (Dec 16, 2021)

I will miss not seeing this - never mind there is next year.


----------



## Jackie23 (Dec 16, 2021)

....looking out my bedroom windows at early daylight.. past my yard to the mist in the trees and pasture....sittin in my recliner just watching a new day rolling in.


----------



## Shero (Dec 16, 2021)

Jackie23 said:


> ....looking out my bedroom windows at early daylight.. past my yard to the mist in the trees and pasture....sittin in my recliner just watching a new day rolling in.



I can see that lovely picture Jackie and how beautiful it must be 
From my bedroom window I can see the ocean. I am now getting to recognise the sounds of the various birds and it is such a joy


----------



## Shero (Dec 29, 2021)

Dropping by to wish you all bonne année. I hope everyone had a joyeux Noël and are ready to embrace  2022.  

Be healthy, happy and positive.






Watch the fantastic fireworks on January 1st  …


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 29, 2021)

@Shero, thank you, good to see you! Happy and healthy New Year to you!


----------



## Shero (Dec 31, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> @Shero, thank you, good to see you! Happy and healthy New Year to you!



Thank you SeaBreeze and I wish you the same


----------



## Shero (Dec 31, 2021)

We've already had our New Year's Eve celebrations.  I am feeling great and ready for anything!!
Enjoy the fireworks in Sydney, Australia:


----------



## Pinky (Dec 31, 2021)

I regret never getting over to Sydney to witness the awesome New Year's celebrations. Thank you for posting the video 

Happy New Year to you @Shero


----------



## Shero (Dec 31, 2021)

Pinky said:


> I regret never getting over to Sydney to witness the awesome New Year's celebrations. Thank you for posting the video
> 
> Happy New Year to you @Shero
> View attachment 201599


Thank you Pinky!!!  Keep the Sydney fireworks on your bucket list. You never know what the future holds   
.


----------



## Shero (Dec 31, 2021)

This song always makes me smile ....


----------



## Shero (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Mandee (Jan 1, 2022)

Sassycakes said:


> I can't help but smile when I see a happy Baby smile.
> 
> View attachment 197489


I'm with you on this one, I love hearing them laugh and giggle.


----------



## Mandee (Jan 1, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 198573


What a beautiful photo ! Is this your dog ?


----------



## Shero (Jan 3, 2022)

Each morning I am awakened by noisy neighbors. They wake me up every day with sounds of screeching, singing, ecstatic romancing.

Haha got you! I am talking about the birds in our garden and the amorous doves particularly, have no shame, but how I love them and they make me smile so much. I don’t hear all of these but a few to start my day:


----------



## Shero (Jan 4, 2022)

Music makes me smile!


----------



## Shero (Jan 4, 2022)

Epiphany in France takes place on January the 6th and celebrates the date of the visit of the Magi to the infant Jesus. On this day the three Wise Men arrived from the East, guided by the Star of Bethlehem, bearing gifts for the divine Infant. In France Epiphany is celebrated by eating the “galette des rois” . 
January 6th is also when we put away the Christmas decorations.

I am now going to make a Galette des Rois for tomorrow to share with a few friends over a glass of wine and, enjoy the Christmas lights for the last time until Next Year!

https://www.cordonbleu.edu/news/galette-de-rois-recipe-2020/en


----------



## gloria (Jan 4, 2022)

"Pickles"  in the comics section of the news paper.


----------



## Don M. (Jan 4, 2022)

When I get up in the morning, and look out the window, and see 3 or 4 deer munching on the lawn, or getting a drink from the birdbath, That makes me smile.  Then, when the neighbors across the road go to work, and their nice beagle comes over to spend the day on our porch, my smile gets even wider.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 4, 2022)

When I see wild birds out my window, it makes me smile.


----------



## Shero (Jan 4, 2022)

_



_


----------



## Shero (Jan 16, 2022)

It makes me smile to see a spoiled brat sent back to Mama!






I love tennis and now I can sit back and enjoy the rest of the Australian Open.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 16, 2022)

When I first wake up and see my little dog looking at me with her big brown eyes.


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 16, 2022)

Nature


----------



## Shero (Jan 16, 2022)

Hello Rah-Rah ....Welcome to the forum.I am sure you will like it here!

Like you, I love nature, love horses and birds too. We live overlooking the Pacific Ocean and a few minutes from the forest, so the best of two of our favourite worlds!


----------



## Shero (Jan 17, 2022)

Beautiful day as usual around here, did my designated three hours of writing, went for a swim and now having breakfast of coffee, cinnamon toast and fruit salad.

The flowers are looking particularly wonderful today …some of those in this video appear in our garden.






Have a beaut day all. Keep smiling!


----------



## Shero (Jan 20, 2022)

Now this makes me smile   






Four year old Novak having his first tennis lesson. So cute!
.


----------



## Shero (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## Shero (Jan 26, 2022)

Australia Day Fireworks 2022 in Sydney, Australia


----------



## Kaila (Jan 27, 2022)

Saw male and female Cardinals, near my window, today.


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 27, 2022)

Just spending time with my family makes me smile.


----------



## MMinSoCal (Jan 27, 2022)

I still work full-time in sales, so seeing my name at the top of the annual/quarterly/monthly/weekly sales leaderboard report makes me smile.


----------



## horseless carriage (Jan 27, 2022)

Rah-Rah said:


> Just spending time with my family makes me smile.



Little things that make you smile. Ruby was very little once.


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 27, 2022)

Mandee said:


> What a beautiful photo ! Is this your dog ?


No, Mandee, it's a friend's pup.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Jan 27, 2022)

The smell and sound of nitro-methane being consumed in large quantity's. Mike



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/521643569349818188/


----------



## Shero (Feb 2, 2022)

Smiling activates tiny molecules in your brain that are designed to fend off stress. These molecules, called neuropeptides, facilitate communication between neurons in your brain. Also, when you smile, your brain releases dopamine, endorphins and serotonin.

These neurotransmitters are associated with lowering your anxiety and increasing feelings of happiness. In fact, serotonin is often the chemical that anti-depressant medications attempt to regulate. This natural, feel-good chemical cocktail that your brain serves up helps you feel happier and more relaxed, and it can even lower your heart rate and blood pressure.

Today I saw three new birds in my garden, they were very interested in the rose bushes, that made me smile!!


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## Shero (Feb 3, 2022)

The poetic dance, "The Painting Journey – The Legend of a Panorama of Mountains and Rivers," highlights the aesthetics of traditional Chinese painting, is the latest creation by Han Zhen and Zhou Liya, the joint directors and choreographers of the popular dance drama "The Eternal Wave."

Enjoy!






Have a great weekend everyone.

Gong hei fat choy!
.


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## Kaila (Feb 4, 2022)

Watching the way my cat needs to walk herself in very small circles....
_several times, _
 before she sets herself down, in the one spot,
_makes *me smile!*_


----------



## Shero (Feb 11, 2022)

When I was 19 years old something magical happened in a very pretty square called Place des Célestins_._ in Lyon

The square used to be a regular hangout for me and my friends. It is where, we argued, put the world to right, shared our dreams. Little did I know, one evening nearing the end of Summer, the Universe had a surprise for me.

He was not part of our group, did not even live in Lyon ( a visitor from Paris). I did not know him, our eyes locked, nothing else seemed to exist. That was the first time I met my husband. Forty happy, glorious years followed.







Happy Valentine’s Day 

A little early, but we’re off to celebrate!







Place des Célestins… has not changed much and a very special place for us.

Au revoir !!!


----------



## john19485 (Feb 11, 2022)

This was on my door , when I got home


----------



## Shero (Feb 11, 2022)

john19485 said:


> This was on my door , when I got home


*I have no idea what this has to do with this thread !!!!!*


----------



## Shero (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## john19485 (Feb 12, 2022)

Shero said:


> *I have no idea what this has to do with this thread !!!!!*


Made me smile


----------



## timoc (Feb 12, 2022)

*A couple down the lane* from me are enthusiastic gardeners, they're always at it, gardening I mean. 
When I'm passing, the lady in particular seems to be clipping and snipping at various plant to improve their appearance, and I can't resist saying, "You've missed a bit Jenny!"
She often replies, "How would you know, Tim, you haven't even got your specs on?"
I do the usual 'ooing' and 'arring' about how lovely her garden is, and to be fair, it really is superb to look at, and sometimes, they invite me in for a cup of tea. 
I always leave their place with a smile on my face.


----------



## Shero (Feb 22, 2022)

Bonjour, les gars et les poupées.
Comment vas-tu aujourd'hui?






Nothing like the splashing of water, the rhythmic movement of a boat, the sound of the wind in the sails and the motion of the waves to bring tranquillity to the mind, peace to the soul and joy and well being to the heart!


----------



## Shero (Feb 25, 2022)

Have a great weekend !!!

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0sSAymAmcWk*


----------

